# Garmin Streetpilot 2820 XM radio through MKIV Monsoon radio?



## Nihilator (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm looking to upgrade my GPS from the Streetpilot 2720 to the 2820. The 2820 has Bluetooth (hear your Bluetooth-enabled cell phone's calls through the speaker integral to the cigarette lighter power cable, I believe) and is XM Radio capable (also audio books, MP3s, etc., stored in the GPS).
I *believe* that the XM / MP3 / audiobook content is played through an output jack. My guess is (because the .pdf of the owner's manual doesn't exactly have much detail) that they intend you to either listen through headphones or plug it into your AUX input on your car's sound system. 
My Monsoon doesn't *have* an AUX input, does it? What are my options here? (And *please* don't suggest the cassette adapter...those things look horrible!)
Thanks!
--Chris


----------



## Nihilator (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Garmin Streetpilot 2820 XM radio through MKIV Monsoon radio? (Nihilator)*

I guess this is what I'm looking for? (I forgot to mention in my original post that I have a PhatBox.)
This adapter has a switch that lets you choose between the CD Changer / PhatBox and a second RCA input (such as an XM radio, or in my case the Garmin's output)?
--Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Garmin Streetpilot 2820 XM radio through MKIV Monsoon radio? (Nihilator)*

This is actually what you are looking for.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## Nihilator (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Garmin Streetpilot 2820 XM radio through MKIV Monsoon radio? ([email protected])*

1-year bump!








Last month I finally upgraded the GPS to a Garmin 2730...doesn't have Bluetooth for handsfree calling, but does have XM radio / integrated XM traffic, MP3 player, and Audible audiobook player.
The integrated FM transmitter was a bust. I tried the cassette adapter for as long as I could stand it (two weeks). On Sunday I ordered a BlitzSafe DMX V5 AUX input for VWs from Enfig, and a mini-stereo-plug to RCA adapter cable. The DMX V5 sits behind your radio and takes the place of the CD changer plug, so I lost the PhatNoise capability. No biggie, because I hadn't listened to it for months anyway.
Install was easy, and it works great.
Enfig is great, too. Ordered it on Sunday and it got here on Tuesday.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Enfig and BlitzSafe!
--Chris


----------

